# Post good things



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

My goal is to post at least one message of encouragement a week. (Not sure if I can do it forever, but it's a star to reach for.)

I am not always the most positive person, but I certainly want to try... when I'm always thinking in negatives, well it's hard to claw my way out... so a happy message here and there can't hurt, right?

Even if no one responds... maybe it will make someone else feel a bit better for reading it.


----------

